# Introducing My Co-workers to ABTs w/QVIEW



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

Tomorrow is out holiday pot-luck at work and I decided to make up some ABTs since I was in the giving mode.

The filling consists of cream cheese, a Mexican blend of shredded cheese and hot sauce from Leonards in Memphis (brought to me by a co-worker).  Then for good measure I added a mini smokey link from Nathan's Famous





















I added a dash or homemade rub before I wrapped the peppers in bacon







Cold breezy night up here in Michigan...







Smoker is up to temp and the Turds are on







After a few hours it's time to send a couple to the Quality Department







Thanks for checking my ABTs out.


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

The little smokie was a nice addition, another for the recipe book. :)


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2009)

Those look good but after you introduce your co-workers to them they'll want them all the time!!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 9, 2009)

Those are some of the nicest looking ABT's I have seen in a while. Great job. Surely you will get a promotion. If not, don't make em anymore until you do......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And because Im in the giving spirit as well, points to you for some awesome looking abt's.


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Them's some mighty fine ABT's bud! I am sure your Quality Assurance department gave you the thumbs up!


----------



## alx (Dec 9, 2009)

You sure treat the co-workers good....


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

Those looked great, lucky group of folks you work with.
Great addition using the Nathan's, commercial type brand or not they really do produce a great tasting line of products.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice, your co-workers will request them from you always now when doing a potluck !!!


----------



## gruelurks (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice job they look awesome! Where are you located in MI?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 9, 2009)

Those Look Great...


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

I like making them and they really are inexpensive to make so I am all about make my co-workers happy.

 Thanks MH. Once they are all addicted...I'll pull the plug until they give in...LOL

 They were so good, I thought about keeping them and just donating $5 towards the fried chicken.

 They are a great group of people...I do have to say. They make showing up to work everyay a little easier.

 They had em at Costco a few weeks back for a great price...couldn't pass it up.

 I live in Warren but spend most my time in Troy/Royal Oak.

I was lucky...I got the turds off the smoker minutes before the sleet started. I am posting this from the office this morning and there is a big buzz already about the ABTs. Everyone is excited.


----------



## warthog (Dec 9, 2009)

Great looking ABTs there.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

Now those are some ,mighty fine looking Abt's there Blue. You will be the talk of the lunch table for sure with those. Now to the Nathan's brand little smokey's are they the same nathan's like the hot dogs?? Cause if they are we have never seen them here in Fla. before.


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

They are the same...I've only saw them once and bought them at Costco...and never saw them again.


----------



## ciolli (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow those look awesome, never thought of using smokies in there but I will have to try that next time. I make ABT's for an office party once, and now every potluck we have everyone requests something off the smoker. Did a turkey last thanksgiving, tri-tip for a anniversary party, so much fun sharing your hobby with others. Great job!


----------



## pignit (Dec 9, 2009)

That's the first thing that went through my head when I read your title. I can't go anywhere anymore without a pan full of ABTz... those look shweeeet!


----------



## rygr (Dec 9, 2009)

I have one question.  How do I become one of your co-workers?  I can start tomorrow as long as you whip up another batch.  Those look terrific.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

So the ABTs were a BIG hit.  None Left Over 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We also had a chocolate fountain.  So I did it.  I dunked an ABT in the chocolate fountain and it was not bad.  It wasn't as good as I hoped it would be...but not bad. It actually took a little bit of the heat off.  I think I'll leave the chocolate for desert only next time.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 9, 2009)

I have to give you points for the chocolate ABT, I'm still laughing after reading that


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 9, 2009)

Great job AJ.  Lucky co-wokers


----------



## john3198 (Dec 13, 2009)

Chocolate is good on darn near anything. Why not ABT's?


----------

